# Proper front weight



## gt9772c (Jul 22, 2009)

I am trying to tune my Kubota L245 F (2wd). It does not have a FEL. When I have the bush hog on and slightly lifted, I find it difficult to turn the tractor (have to use the brakes). When the bush hog is up, the front tires mainly slide (especially if on a slight uphill). I have one slab weight on the front. Do I need more weight or is this normal with a bush hog on such a small tractor? How much weight more should I add? Any cheap way to add homemade weights to the front or do I need to buy them? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

You need more weight. The easiest way may be to buy them but what fun is that? Is there any way to mount a box on the front? If there is you could build or have built a box and fill it with concrete like others have done for the rear with a loader. 

Start looking around you and see if you can find something for free to make weight. I had a x495 with a snow blower and used a stack of plastic weights from a DP Weider weight machine I got for free!!


----------

